# EMP impact on solar panels



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Is there any information on the impact of an EMP on solar panels? Will the panel itself, or the inverter/regulator be fried by the pulse? I plan to use a solar panel to power a 12volt RV water pump to pressure the water supply in my house if for what ever reason there is a grid failure. I've hooked the pump up to the water storage tank and found that this type of "on demand pump" will pressurize the house water supply. Now I'd like to attach a solar panel to the battery to maintain the power source in case of a long term power outage.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Try this thread.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/15456-solar-panels-emp.html


----------

